# Feeding Reptiles - Tragic Accidents



## Nero Egernia (Apr 23, 2016)

Today we have experienced a tragic accident while a family member had been doing some renovations and cleaning up the place. They resulted with two dead Spotted Thighed Frogs, both female (large size and the innards packed with eggs). The two frogs were squashed when moving some bricks. I personally felt very gutted over this when I found out. 

However, it got me thinking in regards to wild animals being involved in tragic accidents (whether they were squashed, or perhaps a bird's nest was knocked from a tree or building, or an animal drowned in a body of water, or was hit by a car etc) and I was wondering if anyone takes advantage of this and perhaps stores the bodies of these small animals and then later uses them for a reptiles' consumption? Does it happen often? What of the potential parasites? What are the legal implications - if there is any?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 23, 2016)

Illegal in Victoria.... Need a permit to simply posses dead native fauna.


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2016)

I came around a fairly blind corner at The Letter A, and accidently took out a rather large flock of quail.Well, most survived but I collected about 8.
I fed them to some wild diamonds I was rehabilitating at the time.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2016)

I was driving from Queensland to Victoria and overtook another car. I probably got up to about 120 clicks and as I pulled back in to the left lane, a pink galah hit my front passenger headlight. I looked in the rear view mirror and all I saw was hundreds of pink feathers floating around behind me. I didn't stop to check if he/she was ok but doubt there was much left of the poor bird anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 26, 2016)

akarsha said:


> I was driving from Queensland to Victoria and overtook another car. I probably got up to about 120 clicks and as I pulled back in to the left lane, a pink galah hit my front passenger headlight. I looked in the rear view mirror and all I saw was hundreds of pink feathers floating around behind me. I didn't stop to check if he/she was ok but doubt there was much left of the poor bird anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmm... that's relevant... 

Oshkii, in WA it is illegal for you hold dead fauna, or parts of dead fauna, without a permit, so keeping native roadkill for future use as food would be illegal. I think the keeping of roadkill is illegal in most jurisdictions in this country, maybe because of the difficulty in proving it was actually roadkill in some circumstances.

Jamie


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 26, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Hmmm... that's relevant...



You're right, but your sarcasm is also not needed.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 26, 2016)

Would this include things like your own dead herps, or insects? I know people who pin up dead insects they find on cork walls (I have done that with dead pet stick insects) and I wonder if this would be legal or not


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 26, 2016)

akarsha said:


> You're right, but your sarcasm is also not needed.



Well, what can I say...? Other than what I've already said...

Jamie


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 26, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Well, what can I say...? Other than what I've already said...
> 
> Jamie



Oh the irony.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 26, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Oshkii, in WA it is illegal for you hold dead fauna, or parts of dead fauna, without a permit, so keeping native roadkill for future use as food would be illegal. I think the keeping of roadkill is illegal in most jurisdictions in this country, maybe because of the difficulty in proving it was actually roadkill in some circumstances.
> 
> Jamie



That's a shame. Would it be the same for non-native road kill such as rabbits or pigeons? 



BredliFreak said:


> Would this include things like your own dead herps, or insects? I know people who pin up dead insects they find on cork walls (I have done that with dead pet stick insects) and I wonder if this would be legal or not



In WA when pet herpetofauna die the body of the deceased animal must be stored in the freezer, and DPAW must be notified. The body cannot be disposed of until DPAW gives you permission to do so. After that however, I'm not sure whether or not there's any restrictions in regards on what you do with the body. I know that should any of my lizards die, I would like to keep their skeletons.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 27, 2016)

Reminds me of a news story a few years back of a taxi driver picking up some toorahstz from the Cairns airport and on the way leaving complained about the council putting in an 8 foot speed bump on a blind corner in an 80km/h zone. He ran over it twice before realising that it ain't no speed bump!

He wasnt smiling after that (pun intended).


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 27, 2016)

I beleive insects are fine. Not sure in WA since they are a bit strict with their invert as far as I know (only recently allowed export of inverts to others states) but I'm pretty sure NSW, QLD, and SA allow you to collect inverts from the wild so long as its not captured within the boundaries of a national park (excluding Tarantulas in QLD, permit is required to collecet). VIC allows you to collect any inverts so long as its outside the boundaries of national parks - VIC also states insects that are w/c within vic can not be sold commerically nor privately (I don't know if that applies to the other states I mentioned). As for TAS and NT, i really have zero idea, I kmow nothing about any of their wildlife licesing sytem and regulations.


----------

